# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Liefde is...

## Felice

Laten we hier op Liefde is...
associëren, dat is ook leuk, oké!?

Waar denkt iedereen aan als hij aan Liefde denkt? Niet die ''spreukentegeltjes'' met die striptekeningetjes, maar wat is het voor jou!?
Ik doe de aftrap:

*Liefde is vergeven*

----------


## Felice

*Liefde is elkaar de ruimte geven om zichzelf te zijn.*

----------


## Felice

*Liefde is daadwerkelijk respect opbrengen voor het anders zijn van de ander, in gedachten, woord en daad.*

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...zorgen voor elkaar

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...elkaar steunen

----------


## Felice

_Liefde is delen van je eigen gedachtengoed met de ander._

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...respect hebben voor elkaar

----------


## Felice

eehhhh...dat had ik al gepost Aggie, kijk maar...

Liefde is daadwerkelijk respect opbrengen voor het anders zijn van de ander, in gedachten, woord en daad.

geeft niet hoor, maar het is fijn als we proberen geen dubbele posten neer te schrijven, vind je ook niet?
liefs, Felice

----------


## Petra717

Zou het niet leuk zijn om hier ook proberen om de beurt te posten?

----------


## Petra717

*Liefde is...* stilzwijgend gevoelens met elkaar delen

----------


## Felice

_Liefde is iets doen voor een ander waar je eigenlijk geen zin in hebt._

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...iemand nemen zoals hij/zij is!

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...een godsgeschenk!

----------


## Déylanna

LIEFDE IS.............Elkaar kunnen vertrouwen en elkaar in hem of haar waarde laten en er altijd voor elkaar zijn, in goede en slechte tijden. :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...gebasseerd op eerlijke,duidelijke communicatie.

----------


## Petra717

*Liefde is ...* samen delen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...een heerlijke massage krijgen of geven als de ander zich niet zo lekker voelt  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

_Liefde is iets te eten maken wat je zelf niet (zo lekker) vindt maar waarvan je weet dat die ander er zo van houdt..._

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...elkaar warm houden!

----------


## Felice

Liefde is....maar één vinger lang...

----------


## Déylanna

LIEFDE IS..............altijd in elkaars gedachten zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....samen de lasten dragen/delen!!

----------


## Felice

*Liefde is jezelf weten te vergeven voor je zwakheden en fouten....*

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....je niet overal druk om maken!!

----------


## Déylanna

liefde is...........Geduldig wachten tot hij/zij is uitgesurfd op internet.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....elkaar blindelings kunnen vertrouwen!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........elkaar iedere nacht voor het slapen gaan weltrusten kussen. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... elkaar steunen, in moeilijke tijden, ookal is het in stilte

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is....als Sinterklaas. Je moet erin geloven anders wordt het niks.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... samen keuzes maken.

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.........als elektriciteit. Als de stekker er niet in zit heb je geen contact.  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... regen en zonneschijn.... na de regen gaat de zon weer schijneb

----------


## Felice

Liefde is .....geloven in jezelf en de ander.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... elkaar rust gunnen en geven

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........een gevoel wat recht uit je hart komt.

----------


## Felice

Liefde is..dankbaarheid betonen.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...de ander laten uitslapen als je na een héél vroege afspraak héél stilletjes wacht tot hij ontwaakt,zodat je zelf weer in het warme bed kunt kruipen  :Wink: ...ZzZzZzzz

----------


## living_ann

Liefde is.... in pure ongeloof van de ander toch voor de ander er te zijn... wees de stille steun voor elkaar.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...samen de belangrijkste dagen vieren van het samenzijn!

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... elkaar verwennen :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is......iets wat je kan krijgen en geven.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...aan elkaar denken op Valentijn  :Wink: 

Happy Valentine's Day EveryOne !!!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is......iets wat soms héééééélllle diepe wonden achterlaat

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is.......niet boos worden als je man thuiskomt met een zatte kop  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

liefde is.....niet wijken voor verdriet en tegenslagen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....koken voor de ander als je zelf geen eten kan zien of ruiken!  :EEK!:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........hem ook zo nu en dan zijn zin geven al ben je ergens totaal niet mee eens.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... voor de ander zorgen.

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........het fijnste gevoel wat er is.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... elkaar een orgasme bezorgen :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........op zaterdagmorgen goede sex :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Felice

Liefde is..... je sukkelende schoonouders die ver weg wonen met regelmaat in het weekend bezoeken waardoor je van de spaarzame vrije tijd met je man en kinderen nog minder over houdt maar dit voor hen op wil brengen....

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... Samen op ziekenbezoek

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........een heleboel kussen en knuffels.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... elkaar verrassen op onverwachte momenten

----------


## Déylanna

liefde is.............elkaar alleen maar aan hoeven te kijken om te weten hoe de ander zich voelt.

----------


## Felice

Liefde is....tijd maken en tijd geven aan een ander.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....na een enorme ruzie elkaar kunnen zeggen hoeveel je van elkaar houdt,dat het je spijt en dat je het anders aan gaat pakken volgende keer!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is............onbetaalbaar.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....moeite doen voor elkaar.

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........grenzenloos.

----------


## Felice

Liefde is woordeloos, niet in woorden uit te drukken.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... de ander niet willen kwetsen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...samen de slappe lach hebben,waarbij de tranen over je wangen rollen en daarna uitsnikken in elkaars armen  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... zonder woorden voor elkaar denken met de beste bedoelingen, maar verkeerd over komen bij de ander :Wink:

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... een uur aan de telefoon hangen, zonder iets te zeggen, alleen om het rustgevende geluid van zijn ademhaling te horen.

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... hem missen zodra hij de deur uit is

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is............mooi, maar kan ook verraderlijk zijn.
(het verblind je, en je ziet dingen die er niet zijn, of je wilt dingen niet zien die onder je neus plaats vinden)

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....affectie geven en krijgen!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........iets wat je kunt geven en krijgen.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...kwetsend; keer op keer!

----------


## Felice

Liefde is...jezelf een compliment geven en een schouderklopje!

----------


## Felice

Liefde is...... geloof, hoop, vertrouwen!

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... ook als hij noten mist zijn grootste fan zijn

----------


## Riekepiek

Liefde is... iets voor de ander doen wat je zelf niet leuk vind.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...een onverklaarbaar,niet uit te leggen gevoel

----------


## Petra717

Zou het niet leuk zijn om hier ook proberen om de beurt te posten?

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... je hart kunnen luchten bij de ander.

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......een aanraking die meer zegt dan duizend woorden.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....geven en nemen/doen en laten

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... gevoelens delen met de ander

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........elkaar willen vasthouden.

----------


## Felice

Liefde is...verdrietig durven zijn bij een ander.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...elkaar vrijheid geven

----------


## Déylanna

liefde is..........haar dappere ridder zijn

----------


## Felice

Liefde is....heel zachtjes en stilletjes 's nachts je bed in kruipen om je partner niet wakker te maken.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...je naasten zoveel en zo goed mogelijk proberen te beschermen tegen het kwade..

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........als je voeten de grond niet meer raken.

----------


## Felice

Liefde is...toch maar weer je seroxat in normale hoeveelheid gaan innemen als je merkt dat het fout gaat en je gezinsleden en jijzelf weer meer last hebben van jouzelf....
(heb een poging gedaan om te minderen....helaas....het lukte niet..snif)

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Het willen overnemen van de pijn van de ander...

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...elkaar missen als de één in een ander land zit

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........niet zijn eerste, maar wel zijn laatste zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is......samen genieten van de lentezon

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......een aanraking die meer zegt dan 1000 woorden.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is......lekker koken,want liefde gaat door de maag  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........die (speciale) band die je met elkaar hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...de vriendschap en het onvoorwaardelijk vertrouwen van je hond!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........een heftige (tong)zoen.  :Wink:

----------


## Felice

Liefde is wachten met het avondeten op je partner, ook al betekent dat dat je zelf uren later pas kunt eten...maar dan wel s a m e n.

----------


## Déylanna

liefde is..........hem missen als je hem niet ziet.

----------


## Felice

Liefde is.....opblijven als hij in een ander werelddeel zit dan jij en nog zal opbellen, ondanks het grote tijdsverschil......

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is......2 keer 200 kilometer rijden per weekend voor de ander zijn hobby

----------


## Felice

Liefde is stralen met je ogen naar de ander met een blik die meteen verwarmt...

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....de ander nét iets meer gunnen

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... niet bang zijn om sorry te zeggen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...de noden van de ander zien én respecteren

----------


## Felice

Liefde is elkaar accepteren en niet uitspreken wat niet (meer) nodig is...ook je mond kunnen houden en niet het onderste boven willen halen, de ander tot een knieval dwingen of door het stof te willen zien kruipen...

----------


## Petra717

_Liefde is..._  elkaar ruimte geven

----------


## LookAtMe123

Liefde is zichzelf bij elkaar kunnen zijn
Liefde is je goed bij de andere voelen
<3

----------


## Petra717

_Liefde is... meer dan 1 weg bewandelen_

@ lookatme123, 
Voor de volgende keer, 1 reactie op liefde is per keer :Wink:  (Check de eerste post =uitleg)

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........elkaar blind kunnen vertrouwen op ieder woord dat gezegd word.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... knuffelen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is - elkaar héél erg missen

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... een half uur door de stromende regen fietsen om tien minuten bij elkaar te zijn.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... voor elkaar opkomen 
(wat ik nu even heel erg mis :Frown: )

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...zomaar verrast worden door je lief!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.....iets wat alle stormen en tegenslagen overleeft.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is.....een onverwoestbare vriendschap (knuff)

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.....niet alleen maar geven en nemen.

----------


## LookAtMe123

liefde is mekaars zinnen afmaken

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........elkaar NIET bedriegen!!!!!

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is = geduld en steun

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is......jullie via medicity gevonden te hebben

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...elkaar steunen en troosten in moeilijke tijden

----------


## Petra717

liefde is .... open zijn

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.....steun krijgen in moeilijke tijden.

----------


## Petra717

liefde is... lief zijn voor elkaar

----------


## Déylanna

liefde is....vlinders in je buik.

----------


## chicka1958

liefde is...............meer geven als nemen

----------


## Chrissie84

Liefde is... God, Volmaakte liefde

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... een bakje koffie zetten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is.......................als er iemand heel lekker voor je gaat koken  :Smile:  :Smile: , zoals nu bij mij, dag meiden tot later :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.....soms zo zoet als chocolade.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... genieten, van het kleine samen zijn

----------


## chicka1958

liefde is...........als iemand heerlijk voor je heeft gekookt, het gezellig heeft gemaakt voor je, en je je ontspannen voelt daarbij

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........als iemand je laat weten dat je heel speciaal bent.

----------


## chicka1958

liefde is........... ook al ken je ons niet persoonlijk, wij er voor je zijn :Wink:  in de goede en de slechte tijden  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......heel erg waarderen dat de mensen die je niet kent je opbeuren.  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is...........................dat was stiekum de bedoeling lieverd, knuf :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.....dat ik jullie daar enorm dankbaar voor ben.

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is.....................je proberen open te stellen aan mensen die het aanbieden, oeps jaja

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... houden van

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is ...........................Bijlage 47

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is ...........................Bijlage 47



Ikke ook aan jou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.....wat liefde hoort te zijn.

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is............ ik durf niet meer mee te doen haha alles echt alles gaat fout!!!!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is......CHICKA!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...de vriendschap en liefde hier op MediCity!!

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is...............Agnes ik hoop, ondanks dat je weinig puf en energie hebt en veel pijn, dat je als je er even bent wel op MediCity wel een beetje kunt glimlachen in de ontspanningshoek, knuffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.....blind **

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... een massage krijgen van je lief!

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is...........een massage krijgen van je lief, en daarna heerlijk tegen elkaar aan kruipen

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........een gevoel wat goed voelt.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... verzorgd worden

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is--------------denken aan jouw.....Dey , je bent helemaal niet online geweest, wats loos, ben je zo ziekiesssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is......de belangstelling van Chicka  :Wink: 
(thanks hiervoor)

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is..... vriendschap

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is......denken aan iemand aan de andere kant van het scherm.

----------


## Petra717

liefde is heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel veeeeeeeeeeeeeel KNUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF FFFFFFFELs

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel
KNUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFels terug geven.

----------


## Petra717

liefde is..... afspraakje plannen met vriendin!

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is..............................jullie ff gedag zeggen vanaf hierrrrrrrr!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........een gevoel in je hart wat je niet kan omschrijven.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...energie steken in elkaar en elkaars hobby's

----------


## LookAtMe123

liefde is... onbeschrijfelijk! x3

----------


## LookAtMe123

Liefde is... geweldig

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..................me afvragen waar iedereen is :Frown: , en of het wel echt goed gaat met iedereen :Embarrassment: ?????????????

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... een pannetje kippensoep maken als de ander ziek is  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is..... doorgeven dat alles okidok is, dat alleen de rust een beetje verstopt zit tussen de drukte :Wink: 

kNUFFFFF

----------


## mokkje

Liefde is.. 

Make up voor de vrouw 
en
gereedschap voor de man..

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is... 
Samen zijn

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........van je ex horen dat ie je zelfs naar dertien jaar nog niet vergeten is.

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is .............Agnes proberen te steunen nu waar nodig is

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...een lieve knuffel voor Chicka

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is .........................een lieve knuffel voor Chicka :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Ik zal hem aan haar doorgeven :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , want het is de naam an mijn hondje dus die krijgt hem dan :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........iets kostbaars waar je wel voor moet werken om het te behouden.

----------


## Petra717

liefde is ... de wijze woorden van Déy!

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is............inderdaad de wijze woorden van Dey, knufffffffffffffffff voor jullie allen :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... samen heerlijk slapen, maar soms ook slapeloze nachten

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...gekwetst worden..

----------


## Indra1

Liefde is.... loslaten

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....je dierbaren niet willen verliezen,maar ook niet wil laten afzien

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is ... overwachts, onvoorspelbaar, overweldigend en GEEN KUSJE? :EEK!: ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is ... overwachts, onvoorspelbaar, overweldigend en GEEN KUSJE??


hahahahah GEEN KUSJE? zeker te vaak naar die reclame gekeken hahahahha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...je ongelooflijk beroerd voelen en verzorgd worden en extra aandacht krijgen

----------


## Liessa

Liefde is....alles wat een mens nodig heeft!

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...beseffen dat je ooit afscheid gaat moeten nemen,dus liefde geven en nemen is de boodschap!!

----------


## Ziva

Liefde is...to the moon and back!

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...alle speciale momenten samen vieren/koesteren!!

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is........................ jullie allemaal, kep jullie gemist, is dat liefde  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ja geloof het wel :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....denken aan,steunen en er zijn voor elkaar  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is....................precies zoals jij het verwoord Agnessssssss :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....grappige,zotte berichtjes van ons allerliefste Chicka  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is ..........................Aggie :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

HaHaHa....jij bent écht een lieve zotterd!! :Smile:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is............. zotterd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is.....vrijwillig graag iets voor een ander (willen) doen

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is.........................klik op het plaatje en hij vergroot, knuffffffffffffffffff voor allen

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.........steun als alles tegenzit.  :Wink:  (chicka)

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is..............................zouden jullie wel willen weten he   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is..............................zouden jullie wel willen weten he Bijlage 85



Vertel vertel vertel vertel vertel vertel, nou maak je me nieuwschierig...........
hahahhahhaha :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is......................jaja Dey  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........pffffffff iets waar ik nu ff geen antwoord op weet

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is.................mensen/vrienden missen en je zorgjes maken als ze een paar dagen niet op MediCity zijn geweest, knuffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........weten dat er aan de andere kant van het scherm iemand is die zich zorgen maakt om je.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... affectie

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......zo rood als het mooiste kersenrood.

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is.... heerlijk warm van binnen

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........kan ook koud zijn hoor Peetje  :Wink:

----------


## Kiara

Liefde is: eelijkheid tegenover elkaar.

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......iets wat je moet geven en nemen.

----------


## LookAtMe123

Liefde is......... Jezelf bij elkaar kunnen zijn

----------


## LookAtMe123

Liefde is......zelfs wanneer je je heel beroerd voelt, een lach op je gezicht wanneer je hem(of haar) terug ziet...

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is...................Je hele grote zorgen :Frown:  maken om een persoon die je niet persoonlijk kent, alleen via de pc. En die iemand is voor jouw/mij een speciaal persoon

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is......zoals de bovenstaande post al beschrijft.

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is............................Elkander steunen in goede en zeker de slechte tijden

----------


## Déylanna

liefde is......iemand/jou dankbaar zijn om het geen wat ze zegt op de juiste momenten.

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is .........de lach, maar ook de tranen delen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is.....de warmte van deze dagen delen en denken aan degenen die zich nu minder goed voelen......

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........in gedachten bij iemand zijn die je tijdens de naderende feestdagen zo ontzetend erg mist.

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is....................................voor alle mensen die dit lezen een knuf :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is...........die stuk komkommer die voor mijn neus ligt en zegt; eet me op!! eet me op!!!!!

----------


## chicka1958

> Liefde is...........die stuk komkommer die voor mijn neus ligt en zegt; eet me op!! eet me op!!!!!


Liefde is......................Dey een stuk komkommer is dat liefde!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , tsja tis maar hoe je het bekijkt :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is......................Dey een stuk komkommer is dat liefde!!!!!!!!!!!, tsja tis maar hoe je het bekijkt


Jep, een stuk komkommer is OOK liefde. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hij lag om middernacht voor mijn neus en zei heel lief tegen mij:"Je kan natuurlijk een stukje chocolade nemen, maar ik ben ook heel lekker."
Dus ja, je begrijpt, ik kon de verleiding niet weerstaan.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is.....zotte Déy en zotte Chicka die elkaar én anderen aan het lachen maken  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is.....zotte Déy en zotte Chicka die elkaar én anderen aan het lachen maken


Gelukkig dat we ook jou weer een lach op je gezicht kunnen geven. Goed om te horen, lieverd. :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is........................ en we zullen doorgaan daarmee :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Hoe we ons ook voelen :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is........................ en we zullen doorgaan daarmee. Hoe we ons ook voelen


Daar ben ik het nou helemaal mee eens :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Hoe meer mensen er kunnen lachen, hoe beter.....

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is...................hoe meer mensen er kunnen lachen, des te beter voelen wij ons, dus als deze bijlage je aanspreekt, handjes in de lucht en doe de wave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.................hahahahaha dat is een goeie post hierboven. SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... als hij op 1 januari vroeg het bed uit gaat om de kleine te verzorgen en jou laat liggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.........niet te koop, maar toch het kostbaarste wat er is.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...........héél verdraagzaam zijn pffff

----------


## antje111111

liefde is, het elkaar steunen, en respecteren in voor en tegenspoed...

----------


## natasjcha

liefde is ............tja daar vraag je wat ........

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......In zijn/haar ogen verdrinken , je hart aan hem/haar verliezen , en dan toch zeggen dat liefde gezond is. ??????  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

> Liefde is.......In zijn/haar ogen verdrinken , je hart aan hem/haar verliezen , en dan toch zeggen dat liefde gezond is. ??????


Het lijkt mij wijs hier maar even niet op te reageren Dey

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is................................nu ik er even helemaal doorheen zit qua gezondheid jullie steun en lieve woorden dat geeft de mens moed :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......iemand heeeeeeeeeel erg missen  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

liefde is.... geven om elkaar

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is..........wachten tot dat ik een mailtje krijg van die andere S.G.M  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

> Liefde is..........wachten tot dat ik een mailtje krijg van die andere S.G.M


Liefde is....................... ja wachten S.G.M  :Wink:  komt goed, Sociaal, Gevoelig, Mevrouwtje knuffff xx

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is....................... ja wachten S.G.M  komt goed, Sociaal, Gevoelig, Mevrouwtje knuffff xx



Liefde is......uuuuhhhhhh tja, niet zo uit je nek kletsen hahahaha :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Liefde is...............................niet uit je nek kletsen maar de waarheid zeggen, Dey je bent gewoon een S.G.M. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is...............................niet uit je nek kletsen maar de waarheid zeggen, Dey je bent gewoon een S.G.M.



Liefde is.......inderdaad, de waarheid en niets anders dan de waarheid lieve Super G Mafkees.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is........altijd ongerust zijn om de ander.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...het mes snijdt aan beide kanten

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.......de ander zo ontzettend erg missen.  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Liefde is.........door het vuur willen gaan voor de ander,

----------


## chicka1958

> Liefde is.........door het vuur willen gaan voor de ander,


Liefde is .................. door het vuur willen gaan voor de ander, ohhhhhh doe je wel een ijs kostuum dan aan Dey, dat is wel een beetje heel erg heet hoor door het vuur willen gaan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

> Liefde is .................. door het vuur willen gaan voor de ander, ohhhhhh doe je wel een ijs kostuum dan aan Dey, dat is wel een beetje heel erg heet hoor door het vuur willen gaan


Tja, liefie. Er is 1 persoon voor wie ik echt letterlijk door het vuur ga, en je weet zelf wel over wie ik het heb. :Wink: 
knufffffieeeee xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is....deze week elke dag een kaarsje branden voor onze lieve Petra

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is............. genieten van elkaar

----------


## Nikky278

Liefde is... niet te plannen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...soms énorm vermoeiend

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is........Dat je het elke dag nodig hebt, net als ademen, iedere dag weer!

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...zoveel meer dan enkel sex (waarom snappen zoveel mannen dit gewoon niet??)

----------


## Petra717

Liefde is .... elkaar helpen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is.....zéér veel geduld hebben

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is...... het mooiste dat er bestaat....

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is.........vlinders-in-je-buik-gevoel

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... samen zweven naar dat plekje waar je samen bent, maar daarbij proberen niet te vergeten dat er ook andere dingen zijn *blush*

----------


## suuuus

Liefde is...samen gezellig s'avond een jankfilm kijken

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is.........je veilig bij hem voelen

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... alles samen kunnen bespreken terwijl je naar elkaar luistert en bij elkaar bent  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is.......knuffelen met je poezenkinderen (onvoorwaardelijk)

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is...elkaar steunen en er voor elkaar zijn in 'stresstijden'

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... zijn stem horen en weer wat kalmer worden  :Smile:  

**zie vandaag voel ik me... topic  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is.....onverwacht verrast worden :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... samen onderweg zijn  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... goed voor jezelf zorgen  :Big Grin:  dus bij deze welterusten iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Truste Luuss...sterkte met je hand!!

Liefde is .... enorm kwetsbaar

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... blij zijn dat ik zo'n lief broertje heb waarmee ik een steeds betere band krijg  :Big Grin: 

Hij is geen kei in zijn emoties tonen, maar ik heb nog nooit zoveel knuffels gekregen als de afgelopen week ^_^

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is...... een vriendin steunen die het moeilijk heeft :Frown: 

Luuss heerlijk dat je een goede band met je broer hebt, ik heb ook een broertje maar helaas hebben wij geen contact meer :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... gitaarles krijgen van mijn beste vriendin  :Smile: 

Tess, goed dat je je vriendin steunt! Jammer dat je geen contact meer hebt met je broer  :Frown:  Mijn broertje en ik konden vroeger echt niet met elkaar overweg... sinds de laatste 5 jaar ofzo gaat het steeds en beetje beter en ben daar ook blij om  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is......samen met ons poezenkind naar de dierenarts gaan :Smile: 

Fijn Luuss dat het contact herstelt is en dat je weer samen met je broer op kan schieten :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... heel goed zorgen voor je huisdier, zelf kunnen ze dat namelijk niet...

----------


## dotito

Liefde is elkaar lief hebben in goede en slechte tijden..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is ... de ander méér gunnen dan jezelf  :Wink: .

----------


## Tess71

Liefde is......op een lijn staan met elkaar :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is ... momenteel verwarrend en eenzaam...

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... elkaar loslaten...

----------


## dotito

Liefde is......voor elkaar problemen en zorgen kunnen open staan,

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is .... elkaar missen

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... hopen...

----------


## Ronald68

Liefde is... Geven en nemen!

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is ... maar een woord ... liefde moet je voelen ...
"Ik hou van je wordt zo gemakkelijk gezegd" ...

----------


## dotito

Das waar Agnes,ben het er voledig mee eens, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik hou van je kan meerdere betekenissen hebben, ik zeg het tegen familie en vrienden omdat ik van ze hou omdat zij klaar voor mij staan en ze mij steunen op alle momenten en dat andersom ook zo is! Helaas wordt het ook vaak gezegd en dan betekent het niks of betekent het maar tijdelijk iets...

Liefde is... er in verschillende vormen; vriendschap, familie, liefde voor je huisdier en échte liefde.

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... kijken naar alle andere mooie dingen in het leven...

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is .... houden van jezelf  :Wink: 

Pas als je van jezelf houdt kun je van anderen houden en liefde geven  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... al 19 jaar onvoorwaardelijk voor elkaar klaar staan!
Ik hou terecht van mijn beste vriend ookal is hij het tegenovergestelde van mij!

----------


## Sylvia93

Liefde is.. de onverklaarbare zorg die je krijgt wanneer je een klein weekje last hebt van een verkoudheid en griepje, zo ontzettend lief!

----------


## sietske763

liefde is...... meer geven dan nemen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Helemaal mee eens!

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is een illusie die men creeert om zich geliefd en veilig te voelen en om je niet eenzaam te voelen in deze harde wereld...

(aldus een vriend van me, lekker duister en skeptisch  :Confused: )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde is "blind" en makkie moosie kan niet zien zeg ik altijd!  :Big Grin:  ik bedoel ermee te zeggen dat je soms niet wil zien hoe iemand "werkelijk" is van karakter, alles lijkt in het begin prachtig... :Stick Out Tongue:  Fijn om even op de rose wolk te zitten....ha,ha....ja toch? lalalalalalala

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Zeker fijn om even in een roze wolk te zitten  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

liefde is onvoorwaardelijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ja dat is altijd leuk Luus maar je wordt daarna vanzelf weer wakker..... :Stick Out Tongue:  en staat met beide benen dan weer aan de grond...

----------


## dotito

Liefde is.....altijd in elkaars gedachten zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... elkaar accepteren en respecteren zoals je bent

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is ... elkaar eraan herinneren dat het allemaal niet zo vanzelfsprekend is... aan liefde moet men blijven werken!!

----------


## Suske'52

Liefde is een ... WERKWOORD (idd. Ag niet altijd gemakkelijk hé )  :Wink:  Tijd brengt raad zeg ik altijd  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

....'n werkwoord.! Tijd brengt raad zeg ik altijd.."Suske")
Is dat zo :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie  :Smile:  jaaaaa.......geduld ......en tijd nemen niets overhaast doen, en wat afstand nemen van je probleem dat brengt dikwijls klaarheid ; :Wink: en raad....en als er onmiddelijk moet gehandeld worden naar je gevoel luisteren  :Wink:  en handelen  :Smile: naar niemand anders  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

@ Suske :Smile: 
Naar gevoel luisteren.......... :Smile:  en handelen........ :Mad:  :Smile:  :Wink: 
Het is maar hoe je het bekijkt........... :Cool:

----------


## mammalou

Het hart dat liefheeft is altijd jong .......liefs mammalou ....

----------


## sietske763

liefde is vergeven

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is ... je zatte ventje met zorg en liefde naar bed brengen  :Wink:

----------


## mammalou

liefde is een teer plantje 
heeft voeding nodig 
het is heel teer ......
mammalou

----------


## mammalou

Met al het geld van de wereld 
kun je niet één gram liefde produceren .
Geluk en geborgenheid 
zijn niet te koop .
LIEFDE IS GRATIS .......Mammalou

----------


## mammalou

Waar mensen in liefde weer "mens"worden voor elkaar ,
groeit de hemel over de aarde ........
mammalou

----------


## Luuss0404

Als je geen dwaasheid kunt herinneren die je uit liefde hebt begaan, dan heb je niet echt liefgehad. (Shakespeare)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mammalou: Nou je hebt veel spreuken zeg.... :Big Grin:  maar ik begrijp je...de mooiste van jou is toch: Het Hart dat lief heeft is altijd jong! Pas goed op jezelf....Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## mammalou

Lieffies ......nog ééntje dan ...Je kunt alleen JA tegen de liefde zeggen 
als je ook NEE kunt zeggen .......liefs Mammalou

----------


## mammalou

Liefde ,
zij wekt transcendente,
spirituelebewustwording.....liefs Mammalou

----------


## dolfijnjorien

liefde is een gevoel

----------


## Ronald68

> Liefde is... elkaar accepteren en respecteren zoals je bent


Al 20 jaar (13 officieel geregistreerd) het geval. Eigenlijk best simpel dus.

----------


## sietske763

nou zo simpel is het niet......denk ik
ik heb veel relaties zien stranden na ongeveer 20 jaar huwelijk

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hoop dat er nog vele jaren volgen!

----------


## dotito

Liefde is elkaar lief hebben in goede en slechte tijden. Ergste van al is dat ze dat jammer genoeg de dag van elkaar niet meer kennen. Er zijn veel koppels die voor minst uit elkaar gaan (jammer).

Gelukkig bestaan er nog mensen die voor de liefde willen vechten  :Embarrassment: 

De liefde kan toch zo mooi zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

Liefde is openstaan voor elkaar

----------


## dotito

Liefde is.....elkaar een kusje geven als je thuis/of van je werk komt(hier gebeurd dat nog elke dag :Smile: )

----------


## Agnes574

> Liefde is elkaar lief hebben in goede en slechte tijden. Ergste van al is dat ze dat jammer genoeg de dag van elkaar niet meer kennen. Er zijn veel koppels die voor minst uit elkaar gaan (jammer).
> 
> Gelukkig bestaan er nog mensen die voor de liefde willen vechten 
> 
> De liefde kan toch zo mooi zijn


Helemaal mee eens; zeggen mijn vriend en ik ook vaak tegen elkaar;
mensen gaan om de idiootste dingen uit elkaar ... zonder ook maar een beetje te willen vechten voor de liefde of communiceren en werken aan het probleem!

----------


## christel1

Liefde is, eerlijk zijn tegen elkaar en nooit gaan slapen 's avonds voor er een ruzie is uitgepraat...

----------


## Agnes574

Helemaal mee eens Christel!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Liefde is ... pijnlijk

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde kan pijnlijk zijn...idd, maar liefde met/voor de juiste persoon kan hemels zijn...

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is.... soms heel veel geduld hebben  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  idd. liefde is geduld en respect voor elkaar hebben .... :Wink:  maar niet iedereen heeft veel geduld en draagkracht , met ouder worden tilt men minder aan details , waar als men jonger is wel doet .Uit elke relatie leert men en worden we de persoon wie we NU zijn . :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Oei Suske, met het eerste ben ik wel akkoord maar met het tweede niet, ik vind met ouder worden ga je net meer op de details letten. Als je jong bent neem je die kleine kantjes er graag bij want het is zo'n grote liefde dat je die niet ziet, maar met de jaren komen die kleine kantjes piepen en soms kan je je eraan beginnen te ergeren. En pik je die niet meer altijd omdat je je eigen leven al voor een stuk opgebouwd hebt, je eigen ding wil doen soms waar de andere dan misschien zich dood aan ergert. Misschien ook daarom dat er zoveel koppels op latere leeftijd uit elkaar gaan, het lege nestsyndroom en uit elkaar gegroeid zijn met de jaren, waar vroeger de kinderen hen nog samenhielden is die band er niet meer...

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel :Smile:  ja zie ....elk zijn mening .....ik ben altijd een zelfstandige/ vooruitstrevende vrouw geweest en nog ....maar ik hecht minder aan details ( wel zien dewelke) daar waar je vroeger je gelijk wou halen ...nu zegt ik ; ( het sop is de kool niet waard) ....natuurlijk ik ben terug al wat ouder dan jou ...op jou leeftijd was ik ook nog anders ...elke ouderdom brengt andere gedachten en gevoelens mee .... 

Ons leven zich ontwikkelt in episodes...kindertijd-puberteit-studententijd-loopbaan-huwelijk-ouderschap-leven als alleenstaande-weduwschap enz. 
Elk stadium in ons leven brengt vreugde en verdriet.Elke ervaring in het leven laat herinneringen achter......Maar wees altijd jezelf ...... :Wink:  Behoeften en verlangens...moet je leren onderscheiden..... :Wink: En eerst jezelf graag zien..... :Wink:  voor je een ander graag kan zien....  :Wink:  

Heel veel vriendschap en liefde toegestuurt  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> @ luuss  idd. liefde is geduld en respect voor elkaar hebben .... maar niet iedereen heeft veel geduld en draagkracht , met ouder worden tilt men minder aan details , waar als men jonger is wel doet .Uit elke relatie leert men en worden we de persoon wie we NU zijn .


Ik ben het met je eens Suske...
Geduld en respect voor elkaar hebben... helaas weet die '5-jaar-jongere-donder' van mij daar nog niet veel vanaf... zijn 1ste relatie en zijn 1ste samenwonen...
Nu heeft hij in 5 jaar al véél geleerd, maar het kan nog beter!!!

Ik ben het ook eens met Christel...
Ik til ook zwaarder aan details met de jaren, terwijl ik dat vroeger niet deed!

Uit elke relatie leert men... is waar...
En worden we de persoon die we NU zijn... is ook waar (maar brengt pijnlijke herinneringen naar boven  :Frown: )

----------


## Suske'52

@ Lieve Ag  :Smile:  als ik het goed voor heb ben ik één vd. oudere pers. die hier regelmatig aanwezig is op het forum ... :Wink:  :Smile:  zodus ik mag iets meer schrijven uit ervaringen in het leven .... :Big Grin:  herinneringen daar zijn vele vrouwen bang van omdat ze pijnelijke herinneringen omhoog zullen halen ......Maar net zoals elke kwaal een positieve kant met zich meebrengt als we ernaar willen kijken , brengt elke pijnelijke herinneringen een positief element met zich mee ( aan elke negatieve gebeurtenis is er een positieve kant aan , en ik weet waarover ik spreek ) heb het niet op een schoteltje gekregen ....heb altijd mijn vrouwtje (manneke )moeten staan ..... :Wink:  Mijn huidige echtgenoot ,... ik ben zijn derde relatie voor mij tweede maal , hij is 9 jaar ouder en ik heb hem enorm bijgestuurd op leeftijd 50 jaar ,en denk nu niet .... 't is vd. centen NEEEEEE......  :EEK!: Want ik was en ben nog financieel onafhankelijk ....maar ik heb hem geholpen uit zijn put te geraken ook financieel ..... 

Details , daar heb ik mij nooit aan gestoord  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , want als er iets was dat niet kon of mij niet beviel ..( ik vatte de koe bij de horens) ...... direkt het probleem aanpakken en besprak het ....liet het niet aanslepen , bij een man moet je het wel op herhaling zetten ... OK... na enkele keren hielp het ....en zoniet spijtig voor hun  :Wink: ...... 

Je hoeft het verleden maar gewoon te herinneren ..... :Wink: meer niet ..... :Big Grin:  

Heb mijn ex onlangs tegen gekomen in supermarkt en heb er geen fijne dagen mee beleeft ....de laatste 10 jaar .... waren 21 jaar getrouwd .... maar heb hem veel moed gegeven, daar zijn echtgenote 6 mnd. ervoor overleden was .. 

Negetief denken brengt je niets bij  :Wink:  

Heb deze morgen een lang telefoon gesprek gehad met dochter ook over hetzelfde thema , LIEFDE en MANNEN ...... :Big Grin:  zij wordt dit jaar 41 jaar ...en haar relatie vertoont barsten maaaaaaaaaaar ik ben de eerste om mijn schoonzoon tegemoet te treden .......Vele vrouwen denken dat mannen kunnen raden of veronderstellen hoe wij ons voelen ...... NEEEEEEEEE :EEK!:  Want wij zijn totaal anders ingesteld dan hun . :Smile:  :Wink:  

Heel véél vriendschap en liefde toegestuurt  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

_Vele vrouwen denken dat mannen kunnen raden of veronderstellen hoe wij ons voelen ...... NEEEEEEEEE Want wij zijn totaal anders ingesteld dan hun ._ 


Juist, dat speelt zich waarschijnlijk ook af in mijn situatie. Ik krijg het gevoel van mijn vriendin dat ik iets verkeerds gedaan heb, maar ze zegt niets. Ik kan het niet ruiken he

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  ach , wanneer je even je hart wil luchten doe dit liever via pm.  :Wink:  d'er lezen geen leden dit ook .... geloof het of niet aan elk negatief probleem is er ook een positieve kant aan ..... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Natuurlijk blijft er van elke relatie iets goeds hangen en met de jaren ga je meer relativeren maar soms kunnen ze je zo pijn doen dat je de herinneringen jaren later (tientallen) nog met je meedraagt en Suske, tram 50 komt er ook aan voor mij... en dan begin je te beseffen, hoe dom of hoe stom ben ik toen geweest..... 
Overlaatst had ik een gesprek met mijn dochter, dat haar pa de avond voor haar geboorte met een stuk in zijn voeten (strontzat) was thuisgekomen en ze antwoordde me daarop, dat zie ik die van mij ook nog wel doen.... ik was om te ontploffen want zoiets hoort gewoon niet, dat doe je niet als toekomstige "vader", nochtans ik was 3 weken later uitgerekend maar dan nog.... de dag erna is Valérie dan geboren, wat als het die nacht gebeurd was ? Hij kon nog niet in de wagen stappen om me naar het ziekenhuis te brengen. 
Natuurlijk moet je je niet druk maken over kleine dingens maar soms kunnen veel kleine dingens een "onoverkomelijk probleem" worden. 
Je neemt het op voor je schoonzoon, mooi gebaar, maar als je dochter je zoiets zegt zou ik toch eerst haar kant willen horen..... mijn familie heeft nooit mijn kant van de feiten willen horen toen ik weggegaan ben bij mijn ex-man.... want ik had de stap gezet en dat doe je zogezegd niet als je kinderen hebt en dat doet pijn, nu nog al zijn we 18 jaar later... De enige die me ooit een mooi compliment gegeven heeft is mijn ex-schoonma, die vond dat ik mijn kinderen heel goed opgevoed had in mijn uppie... en dat doet dan wel plezier eigenlijk. 
Neetje, het is spijtig dat je vriendin er niet wil mee bovenkomen... ik zou zeggen dring aan, laat de bom eens ontploffen want beeld zonder klank is niet echt leuk als ik het zo mag noemen. Maar soms is de korte pijn beter dan de lange pijn en dingens opkroppen is ook niet leuk.... 
Misschien heb ik het in mijn vorige relaties te lang laten aanslepen, misschien niet genoeg van mij laten horen... Nochtans ik ben ook altijd heel zelfstandig geweest qua werken enzo, heb geen man nodig om me te onderhouden maar een knuffel op tijd en stond kan toch zo'n deugd doen en liefde kan zo mooi zijn.... 
Agnes, nog veel moed met je puber... hij mag blij zijn dat hij zo'n lieve vrouw heeft, ook al beseft hij het nog "niet" altijd...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske52: Bedankt voor je verhaal, ik kan het begrijpen als " oude" vrouw!!!  :Big Grin:  maar je hebt gelijk..als we ouder worden kunnen we milder zijn/worden...natuurlijk heeft iedereen zijn eigen pijn beleeft, wie niet?  :Frown:  het hoort bij het leven, en dat is geen feest altijd...Liefde geven en nemen kan mooi zijn...problemen moeten we oplossen en er niet voor weglopen...mannen zijn compleet anders dan vrouwen, maar met geduld is er veel te halen, ik heb òòk mijn temperament en dan is het vuurwerk als ik erg gekwetst wordt, maar ik probeer om toch te communiceren maar dat vond ik altijd pijnlijk als men bepaalde uitspraken deed, of lullig deed, maar al doende leert men en dat doe ik nog omdat ik in een andere situatie zit......koppie erbij houden dus....lief dat jij je ex man kon bemoedigen Suske... :Embarrassment:  Liefsssss

Christel: het is duidelijk dat jij de pijn " Nu " nog voelt.....sorry daarvoor, dat is akelig als je vent zit te zuipen als jij bijna moet bevallen....je bent een sterke vrouw en het is een prachtig compliment als je schoonmama (ex) zegt dat jij je kinderen goed hebt opgevoed....goed zo....daar draait het allemaal om in je leven....je kinderen worden je alles....ik begrijp dat alles nog niet meezit, maar je doet wat er mogelijk is en je hebt een goede verstandhouding met deze man/partner....Tofffffffff  :Wink:  alle goeds....

Neetje: Een ellendig gevoel moet je hebben, maar daar zul je zelf achte rmoeten komen...vraag wat er aan de hand is en vertel hoe jij je er onder voelt, èn vraag hoe ze het anders zou willen tussen jullie, èn is er nog ruimte voor een relatie samen...eng om te vragen, maar als je het vraagt komt er iets meer rust voor jezelf....Sterkte....niets doen is niet altijd goed, probeer te praten....zet hem op....dan krijg je uiteindelijk iets meer rust in je hoofd.... :Embarrassment: 

Agnes: ja in elke relatie moet je wakker blijven, maar het valt niet altijd mee als je niet gezond bent èn voelt, dan zijn we "kwetsbaar" vallen en opstaan met de mannen en vrouwen en dan weer hèèrlijk af en toe van ze genieten... :Big Grin:  succes ....

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel :Smile:  ik vind herkenning in jou verhaal.... bij mijn eerste bevalling tijdens de arbeid heb ik mijn man naar huis gestuurt hij werkte op mijn zenuwen ...hij was blij kon naar huis .....de laatste minuut heeft hij wel meegemaakt zijn moeder hadt hem terug gestuurt .... bij de tweede heeft hij gebleven maar sliep hij in mijn bed en zat ik in de zetel .... de derde zelfde verhaal....maar ja christel ....vd. mannen in die tijd ze wisten niet beter ..dat kun je met nu niet vergelijken , ieder is nu beter ontwikkelt op sociaal gebied .....ik moest erook wel door maar op dat gebied is een vrouw sterker  :Wink: .... en op dat ogenblik had ik al een heel leven achter de rug ...en hij was over beschermt opgevoed , ik heb ook mijn dochters totaal alleen opgevoed ...... was 21 jaar als mijn derde dochter geboren is ...en op familie moest ik niet rekenen had geen ouders meer ....ik sta alleen in het leven sedert mijn 10 jaar heb mij zelf moeten opvoeden....en mijn weg gezocht en gevonden...opgeven stond niet in mijn woordenboek ...... 

Mijn schoonzonen zal ik niet vlug opzij zetten ze liggen mij nauw aan het hart ....en mijn dochters hebben ook hun mindere punten ... maar het spijtige van deze tijd is dat elkeen minder geduld hebben met elkaar...en pogen altijd gelijk te hebben .... 

Je mag niet vergeten dat elkeen een andere opvoeding mee krijgt en dan moet men dat vereenzelvigen ...dat lukt nooit .... maar ouders kunnen ook een grote rol spelen als men denkt "eigen kind schoonste kind " :Confused: . 

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  het leven is hard ....absoluut , men krijgt niks cadeau ....maar met achterom te kijken wint men niets ....en is men stom geweest..... awel goed dan ..beter stom geweest ..dan niets gedaan hebben .WIE NIET .

----------


## Luuss0404

Ghehe ik heb wat teweeg gebracht met mijn "Liefde is...soms heel veel geduld hebben"

Geduld en begrip zijn weinig aanwezig in deze tijd/maatschappij  :Frown:  Bijna alles moet nu, snel, rap, liever gister als vandaag en begrip is voor velen moeilijk, mensen zijn meer met zichzelf bezig en minder met elkaar, "wat de boer niet kent vreet ie niet", door de vele stress en druk van buitenaf om te presteren en dingen te moeten (gelijk en succesvol slagen in/met school, werk, gezin, sociaal leven etc) is er ook minder tijd en ruimte om echt tijd te nemen voor elkaar...

@ Elisabeth,
Dat temperamentvolle herken ik  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Lieverd je hebt het mooi gezegd, dank je wel!!!! Kus x  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... een vlam die niet getemd kan worden! 

@ Elisabeth,
Thanks en ehm graag gedaan!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Liefde is...... Zijn sportschoenen naar de baan brengen als hij ze weer eens vergeten is

----------


## dotito

Liefde is....wakker gemaakt worden door je geliefde met een tasje koffie  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Liefde is ... voorgoed voorbij bij mij. Ik ga lekker single blijven de rest van mijn leven. Heb geen zin om weer een trap op mijn ziel te krijgen die je niet verwacht.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Je gaat helemaal niet single blijven lief mens.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Als iemand je pijn doet dan wil je soms helemaal nietssssssssssss meer, maar na een tijdje wordt je vanzelf weer blijer...ga naar een vriend toe als jij je ellendig voelt, lees een boek, of kijk een mooie film, dat kan troostend werken....tuurlijk is het ellendig als jij graag nog verder met haar had gewild, maar het lot beslist dus anders....houd moed, wij kennen allemaal dat gevoel van verdriet..in de put zitten, nergens meer zin in hebben, maar na enige tijd als de pijn wat afneemt dan ga je weer gewoon genieten van andere leuke dingen...Weg met alle spanningen, want dat maakt je òòk kapot....Sterkte....
Warme groetjes van Elisa.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ronald: Lees ik dat goed  :Big Grin:  sportschoenen naar de baan brengen? ha,ha,....wat ontzettend liefffffffffffff wauw een super vrouw!!!!

Do: Koffie op bed, Kanonne wat een zaligheid....hèèrlijk om verwend te worden...

Liefde is: Ik wacht nog op Tarzan, waar is hij?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

@Elisabeth,

Klopt helemaal, en het vroor ook nog eens een beetje. Ik heb het zekers getroffen met Jolan.

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja dat doet hij elk weekend en als hij niet moet werken ook, toch wel echte liefde hé  :Wink: 

Zal een kaarsje voor je branden dat je uw droomprins vroeg of laat is tegen 
komt  :Big Grin: 

@Neetje,

Toen het met mijn eerste grote liefde helemaal afgelopen was zat ik ook zodanig in de put dat ik 25 kg was afvallen en dat ook niets meer hoefde. Ik moest natuurlijk verder voor mijn dochtertje. Ik heb toen ook die uitspraak gedaan van NOOIT MEER MET MIJ!!

Nu jaren later ben ik gelukkiger dan toen, had ik totaal niet kunnen denken. Dus je ziet maar hoe het leven allemaal kan veranderen. Dat zeker niet wil zeggen dat het geen pijn kan doen.

Geloof mij vroeg of laat komt het allemaal weer goed.

Geef het gewoon de tijd om te helen, en probeer gewoon te genieten van de dingen die op je afkomen, ook al is het soms met tegenzin.

Hou je goed hé!

Lieve groetjes Do  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe ik een dagboek aanmaak die alleen leesbaar is voor de mensen die ik toestemming geef.

Daar wil ik graag mijn laatste brief neerzetten die ik 26 februari als afscheid naar haar geschreven heb, welke mijn hele verhaal bevat.

Gaarne via pm

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde kan soms een groot verdriet zijn als je een dierbare alleen nog in herinneringen, op foto's en in dromen kan tegenkomen...

----------


## dotito

Liefde is.....iemand graag zien en zijn gebreken erbij nemen. Niemand is trouwens perfect,perfectie bestaat gewoon weg niet.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is .... niet altijd genoeg om een relatie te doen slagen ... een relatie is nooit perfect, maar soms kan je nog zoveel van iemand houden maar toch niet samen verder kunnen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Daar heb je zeker gelijk in!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde is er òòk voor je medemens.... :Embarrassment: 

Begaan zijn met iemand zijn verdriet, of zijn vreugde....de blijdschap...  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Uhm, ik vind het mooi gezegd, maar wat nu als je uit liefde begaan bent met iemand tijdens een ziekbed en het heeft voor haar niets betekent?

Zit je dan met je liefde voor diegene  :Wink: 

Liefde is ... geven en ontvangen (van 2 kanten)

----------


## gossie

@ Neetje,
liefde is.... kan ook alleen maar geven zijn. En dat je het op een ander manier terug krijgt., zonder jezelf te verliezen.

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is voor mij geven én nemen ... momenteel gééf ik enkel en ik merk dat dat niet ok is ...

----------


## Neetje

> Liefde is voor mij geven én nemen ... momenteel gééf ik enkel en ik merk dat dat niet ok is ...


Die quote ik

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Liefde is idd geven en nemen als het altijd langs ene kant komt blijft de liefde NOOIT duren.

Vind wel jammer voor jou lieverd dat je op liefdesvlak minder gelukkig bent. Hoop voor jou dat het vlug weer goed komt, of dat je vroeg of laat de WARE vind.

Liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoop ik ook ... thanks Do  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag  :Smile:  ja, men kan geduld hebben , maar aan ieder zijn geduld komt eens een eind ....spijtig vr. jou ag ....men kan in een relatie héél véél investeren maar men moet met 2 zijn , anders geraakt men niet vooruit.... lieverd  :Smile:  héél véél geluk en moed je toegestuurt ... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: 24/3/11 schreef je...als je begaan bent op een ziekbed..ik denk dat ik jou gevoel begrijp...na je partner toe is het belangrijk dat de liefde van 2 kanten komt  :Embarrassment:  maar na andere mensen ligt het "niet" op de weegschaal...na een tijd wordt je pijn minder en dan ga je weer verder met je leven op een andere manier...je leert ervan, je groeit erdoor, dit zijn soms lessen die we moeten meemaken, en als we dan geluk hebben, komt er op een goede dag een andere nieuwe liefhebbende partner....
we huilen om ons verlies, we vallen diep in een bijna troosteloze put,  :Frown:  èn dan op een goede dag, voel jij je weer bevrijd, èn wat blijer in je hart en je ledematen....sterkte...

Agnes: ik wens je heel veel goeds èn wijsheid....er zijn veel pieken èn dalen, maar "jij" weet wanneer het genoeg is! we kunnen vooruit in een relatie, maar soms zijn we even de weg kwijt, en dan staan we een tijdje stil!  :Embarrassment:  vroeg of laat weet je wat je moet gaan doen! geef het de tijd en voel met al je voelsprieten... :Big Grin:  Sterkte...Liefs x

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... blij worden van iemands stem  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Ja inderdaad Luuss  :Embarrassment:  een mooi iets hè?...

----------


## sietske763

liefde is....................voor altijd in je hart

----------


## dotito

Liefde is.........voor altijd klaar staan voor je partner en je kinderen in goede en slechte tijden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde is als een blikseminslag.... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  als ik soms aan hèm denk voel ik vertedering en wil ik hem koesteren....ik voel, een vreemd behaaglijk gevoel, het geeft mij rust op dat moment! pffffffffff wat Liefde al niet kan doen..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja wat liefde al niet kan doen  :Wink: 

Liefde is.... continue afdwalen in dagdromen...

----------


## dotito

Liefde is....kunnen geven zonder er in de plaats iets voor terug te krijgen.

----------


## gossie

Liefde is... je gelijk voelen

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... blij worden als je aan de ander denkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Liefde is ... voor mij niet mogelijk om los te laten

----------


## dotito

Liefde is.....dag en nacht klaar staan voor iemand.

@Neetje,

Komt nog wel man, vraagt alleen enorm veel tijd.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde is: Jezelf af en toe even wegcijferen!  :Embarrassment:  voor de ander..

----------


## sietske763

liefde is.................de ander niet bezitten maar genoeg vrijheid geven zodat hij/zij ook zn ding kan doen

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is .... een héél gevoelig iets ...

----------


## Agnes574

> liefde is.................de ander niet bezitten maar genoeg vrijheid geven zodat hij/zij ook zn ding kan doen


Helemaal mee eens!!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... iemand begrijpen en supporten als die een verkeerde beslissing heeft gemaakt...

----------


## Neetje

Je kan wel zien hier wie een partner hebben  :Embarrassment: 


Liefde is ... een arm om je heen in moeilijke tijden

----------


## christel1

op zijn vlaams gezegd "liefde is kakken met de deur open".....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Lol  :Wink: 
Die arm om mij heen wil ik ook wel ... dus bij deze een virtuele dikke knuffel!

@ Christel,
Lol, ja das ook waar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

@luus

Knuffel terug!

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is ... een vader die je steunt ookal ga je 100x op je bek  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

liefde is.................mee naar de voetbal terwijl je het verschrikkelijk vindt(en dat natuurlijk niet laten merken)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja das ook liefde  :Smile: 

Liefde is... vlindertjes in je buik  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fairytale30

Liefde is..........iets wat op een goede dag op je pad komt.

----------


## dotito

liefde is.....elkaar lief hebben op elk minuut van den dag.

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  dat is niet zo gemakkelijk hé .....soms zo ik mijne echtgenoot nd. maan sturen ......hé hé ...... :Smile: gelukkig komen ze daar nog van terug haha .... :Wink:  

Liefde is .....alle stormen doorstaan ..... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

liefde is..........ook al begrijp je elkaar niet, toch respect voor elkaar hebben

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Mooi gezegd lieve schat,

@Suske,

Nee dat is inderdaad niet zo gemakkelijk..... :Wink: misschien heb ik mijn man niet elke minuut lief, maar dan toch wel elk uur ha ha... :Big Grin:  heb echt een schat van een man...wou dat gewoon even kwijt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde is: Gewoon ruzie kunnen maken èn daarna vragen wat hij wil eten.....haha pffffffffffffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Liefde is : kakken met de deur open...

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Liefde is : niet met en niet zonder elkaar kunnen  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> Liefde is : kakken met de deur open...


Dat wordt bij ons thuis niet getolereerd hoor. :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is ... afspraken nakomen  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

:Smile: Liefde is 'n werkwoord ! :Smile:

----------


## gossie

liefde is elkaar respecteren

----------


## Raimun

De liefde geeft enkel zichzelf en put slechts uit haar eigen bron .

De liefde weet niet van bezitten...
wil evenmin in bezit genomen worden ..

De liefde heeft genoeg aan zich zelve

Kahlil Gibran .

----------


## jolanda27

Liefde is....Het beste wat je kan overkomen als de relatie gebaseerd is op wederzijds respect en onvoorwaardelijk liefhebben.

----------


## Raimun

Liefde die zichzelf niet elke dag vernieuwt , wordt een gewoonte ...
en uiteindelijk een slavernij .

----------


## sietske763

liefde is..........................als je zoooooo zat bent van hem, je toch onvoorwaardelijk van hem houdt

----------


## jolanda27

Liefde is.......het nooit vanzelfsprekend vinden.

----------


## Luuss0404

Mooie liefde is allemaal  :Smile: 

Liefde is... als een plant, zorg er goed voor en het blijft leven...

----------


## Raimun

Liefde is 'n werkwoord !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## cor1948

Liefde is,de zinnen afmaken van elkaar
Zit een story aan vast
Vorig jaar mijn grote liefde verloren,wij maakten echt de zinnen van elkaar af
Ik mis hem nog steeds
liefs corrie

----------


## dotito

liefde is...elkaar begrijpen zonder woorden.

@Cor,

Moet verschrikkelijk  :Frown:  zijn iemand verliezen die je zeer lief hebt. Sterkte!

----------


## Raimun

> Liefde is,de zinnen afmaken van elkaar
> Zit een story aan vast
> Vorig jaar mijn grote liefde verloren,wij maakten echt de zinnen van elkaar af
> Ik mis hem nog steeds
> liefs corrie


Hej corrie .....
...rouwproces ....moeilijke tijd !! ...en toch moet je verder hé !! 
Ieder wil wel ' helpen ' ...'t is maar in je ééntje dat je erdoor raakt ..met vallen en opstaan ....

Vele mooie herinneringen ..momenten ..koesteren ..
ze langzaam 'n plaats in jouw leven geven ..!!
Sterkte ...
Raimun .

----------


## cor1948

Bedankt voor jullie lieve berichtjes
liefs corrie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Cor1948: Sterkte Corrie, het is verschrikkelijk om een dierbare te verliezen...het voelt alsof je niet helemaal meer compleet bent.... :Embarrassment:  alle goeds.....Warme knuffel...

Liefde is......" Zeer Kwetsbaar" maar het bestaat in allerlei soorten " de Liefde" ....voor je man/vrouw/partner/kind/vriend/vriendin/familie/dieren en ga zo maar door....
Liefde kan heel veel betekenen....het is kostbaar....een geschenk.... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

> liefde is..........................als je zoooooo zat bent van hem, je toch onvoorwaardelijk van hem houdt


nou dit is hier even zo.............

----------


## jolanda27

Cor1948,
Wil je heel veel sterkte toewensen. Het lijkt me zwaar om zonder je grote liefde verder te moeten gaan. Ik wens je heel veel lieve en geduldige mensen om jou heen die je warmte, troost en en een luisterend oor kunnen bieden.
Alle goeds, Jolanda27

----------


## sietske763

> Cor1948: Sterkte Corrie, het is verschrikkelijk om een dierbare te verliezen...het voelt alsof je niet helemaal meer compleet bent.... alle goeds.....Warme knuffel...
> 
> Liefde is......" Zeer Kwetsbaar" maar het bestaat in allerlei soorten " de Liefde" ....voor je man/vrouw/partner/kind/vriend/vriendin/familie/dieren en ga zo maar door....
> Liefde kan heel veel betekenen....het is kostbaar....een geschenk....


lieve corrie,
heel veel sterkte en kracht, 
weet wat je voelt, heb ook een grote liefde verloren door de dood!
het zal echt niet snel de weg weer vinden,
nogmaals; heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Raimun

> nou dit is hier even zo.............


 :Confused:  kan effe niet volgen ! ...
is het bij haar // even zo ? dus maar tijdelijk ??  :Frown: 
of is het bij haar even zo ? ..dus hetzelfde ??  :Frown: 

Ben ik nu ook zat ?? :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

nou.........liefde is onvoorwaardelijk..........ook als je even zoooooo zat van hem bent...
en ik ben nu dus even zat van hem!!!!

----------


## sietske763

liefde is....................uiteindelijk er toch weer samen uitkomen!en de negatieve dingen weer vergeten!

----------


## sietske763

liefde is.............een hondje krijgen van je man, terwijl hij een poes wilde... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wat een " lieverd" die man van jou.....wordt dan maar even af en toe zat van je man...haha maar je hebt " WEL" de pup van hem gekregen....Kanonne dat is liefhebben... :Big Grin:  doegie......

Raimun: zeg deugniet...je mag alles eten maar niet alles " WETEN" haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  goed lezen hoor wat iemand bedoeld....zegt juffie Elisa....pfffffffffffff 

Liefde is: in een kamer zitten vol met andere mensen en elkaar in de ogen kijken, en " WETEN" dat je elkaar begrijpt !!! dan glimlach je even naar elkaar.... :Big Grin:

----------


## cor1948

Liefde is altijd elkaar nog hebben

Ik dus niet meer,10 mei was het een jaar gelden dat ik Paul en zijn moeder verloor door een auto ongeluk
en Paul was mijn grote liefde
liefs corrie

----------


## jolanda27

> Liefde is altijd elkaar nog hebben
> 
> Ik dus niet meer,10 mei was het een jaar gelden dat ik Paul en zijn moeder verloor door een auto ongeluk
> en Paul was mijn grote liefde
> liefs corrie


Corrie,
Wat is het verschrikkelijk om je man en zijn moeder op deze manier te moeten verliezen. Wens jou heel veel lieve en warme mensen om je heen die de grote leed voor jou een béétje kunnen verzachten. 
Heel veel sterkte Corry, Jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Liefde is ... volwassen gedrag vertonen...

----------


## jolanda27

Liefde is....mensen in hun waarde laten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Cor1948: Zeer Tragisch Corrie..... :Frown: 

Ik leef met je mee....als door een noodlottig ongeval jij je "Liefste" en zijn mam moet missen is dat Hartverscheurend....(op 10 mei is mijn zusje jarig)....diep tragisch...hou je haaks lieverd in deze tijden wanneer de feestdagen weer beginnen.....Warme knuffel van mij Elisa  :Wink: 

Liefde is: OOK van iemand houden als je dierbaren al zijn "Overleden" ze blijven altijd in onze gedachten!!!!  :Embarrassment:  het verdriet zit in ons lichaam...het is niet altijd zichtbaar maar we voelen ons "NOOIT" meer hetzelfde!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

helemaal gelijk elisa!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dotito

Liefde is......als je iets geeft aan iemand, niets in de plaats terug verwachten.

----------


## astridsylvia1971

_Elkaar nemen zoals je bent en elkaars wensen niet in de weg staan en niet alleen maar geven, geven en nog eens geven, vroeg of laat ga je de mist in.. geef elkaar de ruimte om te onplooien_

----------


## sietske763

liefde is..................soms erg ingewikkeld

----------


## Raimun

> liefde is..................soms erg ingewikkeld


Iets is maar ingewikkeld , als je het ingewikkeld bekijkt !  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

niet met je eens......
sommige dingen zijn gewoon wel eens ingewikkeld.....en denk bijna altijd positief....
maar mannen komen van venus en vrouwen van mars.....zo was het toch?

----------


## sietske763

hahhaa je moet nu niet denken dat het hier een huwelijks crisis is hoor..................

----------


## dotito

Liefde is.....altijd in elkaars gedachten zijn!!!! :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Liefde is... allemaal vlindertjes in mijn buik en steeds afdwalen naar...

----------


## jolanda27

> Liefde is... allemaal vlindertjes in mijn buik en steeds afdwalen naar...


Luuss,
Geniet dan maar van die vlindertjes in je buik.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heyyyyy luussje,
enne.......wie is de gelukkige.......vertel eens ff wat....
waar ontmoet, leeftijd, duur......van de vlinders...en enz
veel geluk meid, en hopelijk een x de ware!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Veel geluk Luuss...ik sluit mij aan bij de meiden....Jolanda en Sietske.... :Big Grin: 

Liefde is ook "vriendschap" als mensen je helpen als jij hun "hulp" nodig hebt!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## marcbongers27

liede is voor mij,
Als mijn kind tegen me zegt papa ik hou van jouw!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lol pms volgen dames  :Wink: 

@ Marc, 
is heel fijn om te weten dat je kind van je houdt, dat is zeker liefde! 

Liefde is... soms met verrassende wendingen...

----------


## dotito

liefde is......vrijwilligerswerk doen zonder daar iets aan te verdienen, dat is liefde voor de medemens

----------


## Luuss0404

Je hebt helemaal gelijk Do  :Smile: 

Liefde is... je goed voelen bij de ander

----------


## Janneke

Liefde is...samen genieten van het zonnetje  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde is ook "mededogen" met je familie en vrienden ondanks dat je wel eens een moedeloos wordt/bent dat zij je soms kwetsen... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Liefde is : de Geldkraan opendraaien om je dochter te helpen voor een andere auto!  :Embarrassment:  de vorige is 23 april 's nachts verbrand...Dank lieve ouders en tante... :Wink:  een zorg minder voor mij!

----------


## helmpie

SUPER Elisabeth,
wat een heerlijk iets dat je ouders en je tante hier zo in steunen.
Er zijn gelukkig nog veel fijne mensen op deze wereld die iets over hebben voor elkaar.

Geniet er maar lekker van x

----------


## helmpie

Liefde is: smorgens samen wakker worden met een bakkie koffie  :Big Grin:

----------

